# I'm Really pissed ,But**********



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Now I'm Happy...:laughing:

Called in a stock list for a 200amp service same guy every time for years bad move and I should know better,,Well the grand total has been going just over $1,000 the last few times.

So yesterday afternoon I go to pick up at will call.

Oh the panel will be in on Monday I don't have them here .

Where is the rest of the order well I did not pull it yet...

Will you have it ready Monday morning ? Yes everything will be here.

Okay see you then..............NOT.

So I just got off the phone with EW everything I need is In stock for pick up today..

Grand total for the same stock list $653.97....:thumbup::thumbup:

I'm going to bring the slip in Monday morning and show my former supply house guy and rub it in...:laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Now I'm Happy...:laughing:
> 
> Called in a stock list for a 200amp service same guy every time for years bad move and I should know better,,Well the grand total has been going just over $1,000 the last few times.
> 
> ...


What supply house?

I'm getting stuff today for a Monday service change. First stop is Home Depot for the $117.00 Homeline value pack. :thumbup:


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

We get insanely different prices from our different houses. We deal only with our sales guys, as you will get effed at the counter every time. 
We have learned what houses are good at what, for example one house is notoriously more expensive but they have everything. Other houses are cheaper but it takes two days to come in from their central warehouse. 
We of course get quotes on signifigant amounts of conduit and wire, etc.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> What supply house?
> 
> I'm getting stuff today for a Monday service change. First stop is Home Depot for the $117.00 Homeline value pack. :thumbup:


The one you go to do they have 200AMP meter main's there?

If so how much?


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> The one you go to do they have 200AMP meter main's there?
> 
> If so how much?


I'll look when I'm there.

I just called Rexel and priced one. $339.91 Granite city $300.65


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Bbsound said:


> We get insanely different prices from our different houses. We deal only with our sales guys, as you will get effed at the counter every time.
> We have learned what houses are good at what, for example one house is notoriously more expensive but they have everything. Other houses are cheaper but it takes two days to come in from their central warehouse.
> We of course get quotes on signifigant amounts of conduit and wire, etc.


Yup it pays to shop around which I should have been doing.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Average 200 amp service equipment runs me $500. GE panel & breakers from lowes, meter pan , conduit , fittings and aluminum conductors from SH


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Home Depot has the Siemens meter main around here too, though I can't remember the price. Probably less than that.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

nrp3 said:


> Home Depot has the Siemens meter main around here too, though I can't remember the price. Probably less than that.


Next time if you remember to look.

It seems that $300 is pricey , you would think a panel with a main breaker. Would be worth more money.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

the universal _good fast cheap_ axiom churns along.....~CS~


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I couldn't find them online but I am always on there. I'll look.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Supplyhouse almost got away with charging me $20 for a small bag of tie wraps. I told them take it back, it cost more than a jumbo.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

nrp3 said:


> I couldn't find them online but I am always on there. I'll look.


Yeah it seems to be the top secret meter main ..:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> the universal _good fast cheap_ axiom churns along.....~CS~


Can I get a price on that?:blink::laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

absolutely Harry

but here's the catch

they can get a price on you as well...

~CS~


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> absolutely Harry
> 
> but here's the catch
> 
> ...


Cool ,,Can I get Onion Rings with it...:laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I tend to leave them rip off SHs with a present at my departure. the little glass stink bombs, I just drop one and step on it on my way out.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> I tend to leave them rip off SHs with a present at my departure. the little glass stink bombs, I just drop one and step on it on my way out.


 
you're my new hero :laughing:


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

I have big orange and 2 supply houses within 1/4 mile of each other..1 house is actually across the street from hd.....I will hit all 3 in one shot 10/3 was .25 a foot cheaper at supplier 2, and my hd doesn't carry sch 80 pvc wtf....nimrods....


----------



## coon88 (Dec 9, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Now I'm Happy...:laughing:
> 
> Called in a stock list for a 200amp service same guy every time for years bad move and I should know better,,Well the grand total has been going just over $1,000 the last few times.
> 
> ...


Who runs out of a 200a MB?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> I tend to leave them rip off SHs with a present at my departure. the little glass stink bombs, I just drop one and step on it on my way out.


  hope you wipe your feet before getting into truck :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> I tend to leave them rip off SHs with a present at my departure. the little glass stink bombs, I just drop one and step on it on my way out.


I can't understand why they would screw with you.:laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I can't understand why they would screw with you.:laughing:


Remember, it's always someone else's fault for Doc's problems. He is never to blame. :no:


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

Find a home depot in a commerical area. They carry 3 phase supplies. pipe, Kindoff, etc, etc.

certain items are 50% cheaper that the counter heads.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> So I just got off the phone with EW everything I need is In stock for pick up today..
> 
> Grand total for the same stock list $653.97....:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I'm going to bring the slip in Monday morning and show my former supply house guy and rub it in...:laughing:


I'm surprised EW was that much cheaper. They used to be the cheapest around but they have started jacking up their prices in recent years.

Then again, everything is cheap compared to Rexel.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Lowes online has some good stuff. If you can use a 40/20 meter main, the Siemens side by side is $141, and the SQ. D top/bottom is $125.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

BBQ said:


> I can't understand why they would screw with you.:laughing:


There's only two Supply houses out here worthy of the present, and this is after i've been quoted a price over the phone, driven there only to get a higher price. Last year they got away with charging me $7.50 ea for a DB pool lug. Got the same ones a month later for $4. ea at another SH. I left the same presents in the elevators at court. If only my ass could do it like that.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Remember, it's always someone else's fault for Doc's problems. He is never to blame. :no:


It's Bush's fault..:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> I'm surprised EW was that much cheaper. They used to be the cheapest around but they have started jacking up their prices in recent years.
> 
> Then again, everything is cheap compared to Rexel.


They all jack up their prices slowly but surly .


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> They all jack up their prices slowly but surly .


Have you been getting robbed by Rexel all these years and never shopped around before? :001_huh:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Have you been getting robbed by Rexel all these years and never shopped around before? :001_huh:


There are no Rexel's around here.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> There are no Rexel's around here.


Oh, so which supply house were you allowing to rob you? :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Oh, so which supply house were you allowing to rob you? :laughing:


Usually standard Electric..:no::laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Usually standard Electric..:no::laughing:


Standard and EW are owned by the same company. :blink:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> There are no Rexel's around here.


Woburn, Weymouth, Mansfield, Worcester .......


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

coon88 said:


> Who runs out of a 200a MB?


The stupid supply house I was going to.:no:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Woburn, Weymouth, Mansfield, Worcester .......


Woburn have not been there for a while in fact they may have been called something else back then.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Standard and EW are owned by the same company. :blink:


Yup I know that's why they closed the branch on second AV

But I still get lower prices by calling EW :blink::laughing:


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> Woburn have not been there for a while in fact they may have been called something else back then.


Rexel used to be CLS (Capital Light and Supply?)


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

EBFD6 said:


> Rexel used to be CLS (Capital Light and Supply?)


Yup that's right ,Didn't they switch in the late 1990's?


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> I'm going to bring the slip in Monday morning and show my former supply house guy and rub it in...:laughing:


Sounds like fun, But it might not be a good idea to chit where you may have to eat again some day:laughing:


----------



## Bionic Sparky (Jun 22, 2012)

It's called the old Bait and Switch. Once the supply house thinks they got you, they do. Always shop around and keep them on their toes. I get all that for around $400-450 here. 

Bob


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bionic Sparky said:


> It's called the old Bait and Switch. Once the supply house thinks they got you, they do. Always shop around and keep them on their toes. I get all that for around $400-450 here.
> 
> Bob


Thanks Cletis. :thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

:sleep1:


Peter D said:


> Thanks Cletis. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tpg392 (Dec 2, 2011)

First they were Capitol Light and Suppy. When they came into Mass they had to change to CLS because the original Capitol Electric Supply in Mattapan Sq. was already doing business under the Capitol name. Now Rexel owns them hence "Rexel/CLS" I've had the issue that the'll change my pricing to counter retail prices randomly. I've had to call twice over 3yrs because of this happening. They correct it right away but I can't get a clear answer of why it even happened.


----------



## acebradley (Mar 1, 2012)

It still blows my mind that I can get a lot of things at HD for much less than the big guy supply house. You would think the supply houses have big buying power and could pass that on, but I think with all the reps. they hire in house to take calls, they end up with a lot of overhead. I am slowly learning to only get the stuff I can't get elsewhere at the supply houses.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Tpg392 said:


> First they were Capitol Light and Suppy. When they came into Mass they had to change to CLS because the original Capitol Electric Supply in Mattapan Sq. was already doing business under the Capitol name. Now Rexel owns them hence "Rexel/CLS" I've had the issue that the'll change my pricing to counter retail prices randomly. I've had to call twice over 3yrs because of this happening. They correct it right away but I can't get a clear answer of why it even happened.


Same thing happens to me. It never happened before they were Rexel.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Tpg392 said:


> First they were Capitol Light and Suppy. When they came into Mass they had to change to CLS because the original Capitol Electric Supply in Mattapan Sq. was already doing business under the Capitol name. Now Rexel owns them hence "Rexel/CLS" I've had the issue that the'll change my pricing to counter retail prices randomly. I've had to call twice over 3yrs because of this happening. They correct it right away but I can't get a clear answer of why it even happened.


They do that because they hope you are not paying attention and I'll bet they get away with it more times than not.:no:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> They do that because they hope you are not paying attention and I'll bet they get away with it more times than not.:no:


:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> :yes::yes::yes:


I know you have to check every item because they slip in the 'super mark up' on miscellanies crap.


Last year I needed a type 3R 8 circuit panel two different jobs a week apart Standard in waltham $62 the second one a week later I went to needham only because the job was right down the street same company $34..:blink:

So when I had time I showed the second invoice to the first guy He says Oh sorry I messed up...:whistling2:


----------

